# GT35R vs T61



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

Found a thread over on bimmerforums that was really interesting. Figured some of you might be interested as well.
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...pp=25
It's a direct comparison of a Garrett GT35R and a Turbonetics T61. Same hardware, just different turbo's. Dyno included.
Test car is an 3.2 M3 with an AA turbo kit. Built motor. Specs are posted in the link.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: GT35R vs T61 (I am Jack's VR6)*

Good Stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Few questions for thought:
What the price difference between the GT35R and the T61?
Gt35R = Ball Bearing
vs.
T61 = Plain bearing ????
Only 'real' difference from the dyno cart is the spool-up,
I didn't get much turbine side info...(I didn't look very hard)

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

yea the post is pretty vague... they are both pretty good wheels. 
my next turbo for my 20v is going to be a gt40s (67 mm inducer) and yes i know it'll be laggy.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: GT35R vs T61 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Good Stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Few questions for thought:
What the price difference between the GT35R and the T61?
Gt35R = Ball Bearing
vs.
T61 = Plain bearing ????
Only 'real' difference from the dyno cart is the spool-up,
I didn't get much turbine side info...(I didn't look very hard)

Jeffrey Atwood

Yeah. The T61 is non BB and the GT35R is dual BB.
Basically, the only difference is the spool, but it's a huge difference. A good 800 rpm if I recall correctly.
Difference in price is GT35R = baller turbo - $1400 while the T61 = old school - $800


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: GT35R vs T61 (I am Jack's VR6)*

which one spools faster by 800rpm?


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: GT35R vs T61 (doobsta)*

gt35r


----------



## dubkiddct (Jan 11, 2004)

i have a t61 i get 21psi before 4k no lie!


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (dubkiddct)*

^ does that mean a gt35r gets 20 psi by 3300 on a 12v?


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_^ does that mean a gt35r gets 20 psi by 3300 on a 12v?










good question, hopefully someone can answer us


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (doobsta)*

Don't get your panties in a bunch, yet.
Until you know the turbo specs on both turbos....
The Bimmer froum aticle never indictaes the T61 turbine side specs.
My guess: 
T4 P trim Wheel in an .81 housing (my opinion)
The Gt35R: (from article)
T3 .82 a/r (likely stage 3 wheel)

these two turbine/wheel combos are MUCH different
(I've driven VRT's with both these turbine combos)
While the aticle is good, an maybe a 'perfect' marketing tool
for the GT turbos, but is missing key information
to validate the comparison.
I'd imagine a GT35R (w/.82 exhaust housing) would hit
~20psi somewhere around 3800-4200. (SWAG)

-Jeff


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

S.W.A.G. plays an important part in the tuning process, I use it everyday lol.


----------

